

Ask HN: Is NJ12bot a well-known rogue spider? - Tomte

Since a few days they are causing easily 80% of my (usually really really low) traffic. hitting my myths-about-urandom article every three seconds.<p>Their reply: Oh, with this entry in robots.txt you can slow it down to five seconds.<p>Yeah, right. &quot;Disallow: &#x2F;&quot; it is.<p>Are people really putting up with this?
======
bediger4000
_N_ J12bot or _M_ J12bot?

I get occasional hits from MJ12bot, but not to the extent you say.

I'd like to advocate for sandbagging disliked bots. Using Apache and
mod_rewrite on user agent string, I condemn Ahrefs, Ezooms, Dotbot and a few
others to the largest website full of gibberish about last year's celebrities.

Try: [http://stratigery.com/bork.php](http://stratigery.com/bork.php) to see
what Ahrefs might see.

